# [gelöst] Dienst wirklich ganz zuletzt starten

## Marcus Schaetzle

Hallo,

bin erst seit kurzer Zeit mit Gentoo zugange und dabei auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

Ich habe Gentoo, wie meine anderen Distributionen, als Gast in VirtualBox laufen. Bei meinen anderen Dists bin ich gewohnt, die Anweisung für das Einbinden des Gemeinsamen Ordners in /etc/rc.local zu schreiben. Bei Gentoo ist die Entsprechung dieser Datei ja /etc/conf.d/local.start. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass local.start einen Schritt vor dem Starten der Gasterweiterungen gestartet wird, ich aber natürlich die umgekehrte Reihenfolge bräuchte.

Ich habe es auch mit einem eigenen init-Script versucht, mit depend() {after vboxadd}, aber der von mir angelegte Dienst wird dann trotzdem immer noch vor den Gasterweiterungen gestartet. Wenn ich "after *" eintrage, entsteht ja eine circular dependency meines init-Scripts mit /etc/conf.d/local.start, und bringen tut das auch nichts.

Ich habe als workaround jetzt einfach das Mounten des Gemeinsamen Ordners in das initscript für die Gasterweiterungen geschrieben, was natürlich so funktioniert, aber nicht unbedingt eine optimale Lösung darstellen könnte, da eventuell das Script bei einem Update der Gasterweiterungen überschrieben wird, wodurch ich die Zeile für das Mounten des Gemeinsamen Ordners jedes Mal von Hand reinschreiben müsste (ich habe jetzt noch nicht probiert, ob das initscript für die Gasterweiterungen bei einem Update wirklich überschrieben wird).

Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit, um sicherzustellen, dass ein Dienst oder /etc/conf.d/local.start auch wirklich als letztes nach den Gasterweiterungen gestartet wird?

Danke

Marcus

EDIT: ok, ich habe nun doch eine Art Lösung gefunden. Die Gasterweiterungen-Scripts sind keine Gentoo-Initscripts, sondern normale Shell-Scripts, die eben in init.d stehen (habe mich da nicht genau im Posting ausgedrückt). Daher werden diese erst nach /etc/conf.d/local.start ausgeführt. Die Lösung ist, einfach ein shellscript in init.d reinzusetzen, das alphabetisch nach dem "vboxadd" der Gasterweiterungen kommt. So lässt sich wohl jedenfalls das wiederholte Ändern von vboxadd nach einem Update der Gasterweiterungen umgehen.

----------

